# Some help please with these Irons



## spawn_ukuk (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello ive got a full set of slazenger jack nicklaus Â£1 m irons
3 - PW

No idea how much there worth, No idea what year they was made

Can anyone give me any infomation about these clubs

thank you


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 15, 2012)

I think Jack was with slazenger in the early '70s, before he set up his own brand (Golden Bear); so I would date them around early/mid 70's.

Value will be purely a function of what someone is prepared to pay - this could be anything from about Â£5 up!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 15, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			Value will be purely a function of what someone is prepared to pay - this could be anything from about Â£5 up!
		
Click to expand...

Not a lot more according to Ebay!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jun 15, 2012)

As I understand it Jack played MacGregor from his eariest days until the mid 80's. At one time he owned a big share in the company and they were one of if not the top brand of golf clubs.

However in the 70's I think there was a marketing deal with Slazenger to produce clubs  with his name on. They had a similar deal with Hogan. 

In their day these would have been a good club but a mass produced one. I remember seeing them in a Slazenger brochure I had when I was a kid. I doubt if they are worth much now. In those days (early 70s) Slazenger had Nicklaus, Hogan and... wait for it... Peter Allis branded clubs (my bro in law had a set of these). I'll let you guys work out which one was the bottom of the range  . 

Even some of the classic MacGregor blades bearing Jack's name don't fetch much unless they are in mint condition. They might have some novelty value but that's about it I think. I have seen some lovely vintage sets like Nicoll Henry Cottons fail to sell on e-bay and they would in my view be much more desireable

Apparently the one to look out for is the Slazenger branded, PING putter bearing Jack's name. They made these when Karsten Solheim first started the PING brand and Jack used one briefly but because of the Slazenger deal they carried the Slazenger name in this country. I understand they can fetch a few bob.

There may be others who know more about this so happy to be corrected if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, just re-read the OP. The Slazenger Nicklaus clubs I remember from the 70's were just a plain blade with Jack's signature on rather than Â£1 m branded. Not sure how much difference that makes. Doubt if it is Â£1million though


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers Fellas


----------

